# babies first outing



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

This morning Jeff and Pepper decided to come out of the cage and explore the room. Im so proud of them they didnt bang into anything and Pepper sat bobbing her head looking excited. Ive also got them eating millet out of my hand and only took me 2 days. They are doing so well. Ive had them 1 week and they have come a long way in a short time. The lessons i learnt with Bob have definately helped me with these 2 babies.

Cute watching them explore and shout out to each other


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jeff and Pepper look as if they are settling in quite nicely! :thumbsup:*


----------



## KayleighHoudini (Jan 18, 2015)

Aww, they just look so content and confident out! How nice!


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Peppers been bobbing her head alot while out of the cage, does anyone know if this is because she was excited and happy, she certainly seemed to be


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, that's a sign she's enjoying herself and is eager to play and have fun! 

It appears, by the way, that fun is what they had when they were out and about 

They are so sweet, I'm happy they're settling in so well! :clap:


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Aaww bless she did that when in walked up to her. She doesnt seem nervous around me but doesnt seem as interested in me as Jeff so that makes me really happy. Alot of progress in 1 week. Jeff will even perch on my finger im so proud of them


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You should be very proud of yourself for the correct approach and attitude. Obviously you are doing the right thing and your budgies are responding beautifully. I love watching the head bobbing displays, sometimes one of mine does the moon walk backwards when he head bobs.


----------

